# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  Окно выбора пользователя после разъединения с Teamviewer

## xpom12

У меня появилась проблема с одним из компов, которым я управляю через Тимвювер. 

Когда я отключаюсь от удаленного компьютера, у него почему-то сразу включается режим выбора пользователя 


На других удаленных компьютерах все ок. 
Подскажите пожалуйста, в чем проблема?

----------


## Cheechako

Блокировка компьютера случаем не включена?

----------

